# One by One (1984 Zoo Vet TV series)



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

> One By One was the BBC TV series based on the Zoovet series of autobiographical books by the internationally renowned zoo vet David Taylor.





Anyone else remember this? It ran from January 1984 until May 1987 on the BBC based on the Zoo Vet Adventures of a Wild Animal Doctor by David Taylor

I was about 9 when it started and remember being really fascinated by it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes! 

What, wait. Didn't he have a beard?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

dp


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

A beard was my recollection too? 
There were three series though (or at least it ran for three years) so a beard could have been grown?


----------



## Santino (Jul 26, 2011)

Was there an episode when they kept a whale alive with ice cream?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Santino said:


> Was there an episode when they kept a whale alive with ice cream?


 
Yes. 

He wore blue overalls and black wellingtons.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2011)

Santino said:


> Was there an episode when they kept a whale alive with ice cream?


 
I am sure there was.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Make it like it is in my head, Badgers. What is this smooth boated geezer?


----------



## Santino (Jul 26, 2011)

Although, to be fair, pretty much every 1980s TV series had an episode in which some form of aquatic mammal was helped with the aid of a dessert. Who can forget Lovejoy rescuing that dolphin with a strawberry mousse?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2011)

More or less unforgettable if you saw it - and now you've started the theme tune for "one by one" in my head.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 26, 2011)

Santino said:


> Although, to be fair, pretty much every 1980s TV series had an episode in which some form of aquatic mammal was helped with the aid of a dessert. Who can forget Lovejoy rescuing that dolphin with a strawberry mousse?


 
And Dorian reviving a mislaid penguin with mango sorbet. They don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 27, 2011)

Watched the first two episodes on YouTube this morning. 
Need to find the DVD or torrent or something.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 27, 2011)

Look at the later series - find the beard.


----------



## _angel_ (Jul 27, 2011)

Was that 1984? I remember it, yes!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2012)

Still not tracked this down. 

I need more 1980's vet television in my life


----------



## Firky (Oct 2, 2012)

Haha you're old.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

firky said:
			
		

> Haha you're old.



Middle age viewing spread


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Still not tracked this down.
> 
> I need more 1980's vet television in my life


 
Can't find owt sorry mate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2012)

B0B2oo9 said:
			
		

> Can't find owt sorry mate



Got the book for now


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 6, 2012)

All three seasons are on TheBox bit torrent site.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2012)

imposs1904 said:
			
		

> All three seasons are on TheBox bit torrent site.



Are they? Does that require some sort of download kajigger?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2017)

Ranbay said:


> Can't find owt sorry mate


Any update on this?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 12, 2017)

Beard!


----------

